# I finally caved in .... First Apple Watch .. series 6 Product Red



## mark2828

So it finally happened

I upgraded my mobile phone and as part of my upgrade deal I was offered a good deal on an Apple Watch

I opted after a bit of going over the options for the Series 6 Product Red 44mm cellular

mainly because I went for the product Red IPhone

Black usually would be my preference whenever I've gone for a digital G shock etc but the Red seemed to look something different from anything in my collection... plus the fact it's a smart watch which I have never owned before

so going from my usual vintage hand wound Omega offerings

here I am now rocking a bright red smart watch ... still being a watch nerd I opted for the Pepsi GMT face

My wife said she will give it a month before I give it up ..and the kids are all waiting to see if they can be the first to have it if I get bored

so we will see ... first impressions I like it , getting calls on my wrist is quite a novelty we will see how it goes


----------



## vmgotit

Looks like a cool watch! Nothing wrong with an Apple smart watch if you ask me. Great workout partner! Vance.


----------



## dumpweed

HAQ, too.


----------



## mark2828

It’s a fantastic piece of kit just been going over all the health apps , ECG etc 

also accuracy is amazing obviously which is nice sometimes

I can see how people end up wearing these everyday


----------



## JOHN J.

I sold mine. No soul.


----------



## BarracksSi

But really... ;-)

When I first got my AW, it was kind of a novelty until I "accelerated" my adoption of how to use it. It was the day that, for my walk to and from work, I put my phone in my backpack to make it impossible to reach, so I had no choice but to use the watch. I received texts and sent replies without breaking stride, and it was so easy to do. The final tipping point was when I was shopping with my wife and I realized I was distracting myself with my phone; so I put my phone in _her_ purse, so I was still able to forward a text I got from work and then easily get back to trying to help her decide on a new blouse.

Almost six years later and I can honestly say that I use it more frequently than my phone. Specifically: laptop > AW > phone - mainly because I also manage texts and calls on the laptop, the watch lets me stay in touch just enough when I'm away from my desk, and I can probably leave the phone in my bedroom all day. The AW doesn't do _more_ than the phone, but it does bite-sized things _easier_, which is what I like so much about it.


----------



## mark2828

I’ve only had mine a couple of days so I’m fully in the honeymoon stage 

but have already used my actual phone less as I glance at the notification on my watch and then decide if I actually need to get my phone out to read an email properly etc

my main concern was that I would be totally connected all the time but I’m finding that a quick glance on the watch is much better than being constantly on my phone as I tend to go off track with my phone and end up on eBay or something with the watch it feels like back in the day of my old Nokia when it was just text or calls , I don’t actually need to use my phone all the time

if this actually continues who knows but I’m enjoying it so far


----------



## BarracksSi

mark2828 said:


> I've only had mine a couple of days so I'm fully in the honeymoon stage
> 
> but have already used my actual phone less as I glance at the notification on my watch and then decide if I actually need to get my phone out to read an email properly etc
> 
> my main concern was that I would be totally connected all the time but I'm finding that a quick glance on the watch is much better than being constantly on my phone as I tend to go off track with my phone and end up on eBay or something with the watch it feels like back in the day of my old Nokia when it was just text or calls , I don't actually need to use my phone all the time
> 
> if this actually continues who knows but I'm enjoying it so far


Yes, that's what I think is so great about it, it's like a screener for your notifications. I have mine set to where emails ping my watch _only_ if they come from my VIP list, which means I know if my parents, boss, or wife emails me, but I don't get bothered by random stuff. I was also one of those husbands you see walking around the store browsing Reddit or playing Candy Crush instead of paying attention to my wife, but that's in the past now, too.

This article from just after the AW's announcement talks about how Kevin Lynch, the former Adobe guy who was put in charge of making the AW work, says it's easier for him to hang out with his family and play with his kids since he doesn't have to keep grabbing his phone all the time.








iPhone Killer: The Secret History of the Apple Watch


The inside story of the Apple Watch: the people who made it, why it's important, and just how much the world's largest company has riding on it.




www.wired.com


----------



## mark2828

That’s an interesting article and pretty much sums up what the Apple Watch is about .. you can glance at notifications and ignore what is not important

I never fully understood the reason for getting one before I finally took the plunge I couldn’t get my head around why would it be useful when it does what my phone already does

but now wearing it , I am actually starting to get it and feels quite good not looking at my phone all the time for no real reason


----------



## BarracksSi

mark2828 said:


> but now wearing it , I am actually starting to get it and feels quite good not looking at my phone all the time for no real reason


I think it helps show why the AW is so confusing, too. Every other gadget we buy promises "you can do more", but this one is like, "you can do less".


----------



## MotownStan

JOHN J. said:


> I sold mine. No soul.


Amen Brother


----------



## mcmikey

mark2828 said:


> I've only had mine a couple of days so I'm fully in the honeymoon stage


How's it going 2 weeks in?


----------



## mark2828

I'm actually really enjoying it , I haven't taken it off

Due to the nature of my work I can't get my phone out continuously so I'm forever getting missed calls / texts off the wife

this has changed that I can reply to the text on the watch by speech Which is a bit of a game changer

also I have been using Apple Pay for pretty much everything and don't have to mess around getting my cards out my wallet ... not that it was a big deal

and I love I can change the watch faces

I started out with the Pepsi GMT

today I mixed it up a bit with a vintage style brown leather strap and Batman GMT face

and I'm looking at the marine nationale nato strap next

my wife keeps asking me to check her heart rate and blood oxygen as she thinks it's a fantastic bit of kit for that and she is deciding if to get one herself

so I am really enjoying it


----------



## joshperez

Nice, I like the watch face too.


----------



## rik_68

mark2828 said:


> I'm actually really enjoying it , I haven't taken it off
> 
> Due to the nature of my work I can't get my phone out continuously so I'm forever getting missed calls / texts off the wife
> 
> this has changed that I can reply to the text on the watch by speech Which is a bit of a game changer
> 
> also I have been using Apple Pay for pretty much everything and don't have to mess around getting my cards out my wallet ... not that it was a big deal
> 
> and I love I can change the watch faces
> 
> I started out with the Pepsi GMT
> 
> today I mixed it up a bit with a vintage style brown leather strap and Batman GMT face
> 
> and I'm looking at the marine nationale nato strap next
> 
> my wife keeps asking me to check her heart rate and blood oxygen as she thinks it's a fantastic bit of kit for that and she is deciding if to get one herself
> 
> so I am really enjoying it


once she'll get hers you'll find really usefull the walkie talkie function. I rarely call mine by phone since.


----------



## swsc

I think you have a great watch. My wife has the same one. I think the Pepsi color scheme looks good on the display!


----------



## Re13

It’s not the only watch I wear, but I wear mine a lot more frequently than I ever thought I would. I always wear it when working out.


----------



## Lab4Us

Just the opposite for me. Has been wearing an Apple Watch since 1.0. A 1, then a 3, then a 5. Used them to track biking workouts, as an iPod, and an alarm clock. Was cleaning up a cabinet one day and came across an old Oceanus and a G-Shock GIEZ I used to wear before the first Apple Watch. Charged them up (both solar) and started wearing the GIEZ. After a few days, I was all “man, this is really nice not having to remember to put my watch on the charger EVERY SINGLE night.” Haven’t looked back and watch 5.0 sits uncharged in a watch case. Now I do miss telling it to text my wife for me while driving, but not much. My bike workout route distances are ingrained in my brain.

Most importantly, I have 4 more G-Shocks, 2 Isobrite Quartz, and now 6 automatic mechanical watches. I rotate them almost daily and won’t be going back to an iWatch (but will always have an iPhone). 

I can understand your excitement and wish you well with it!


----------



## mark2828

I’m still wearing it pretty much everyday .. although I did wear a mechanical watch yesterday as it was my daughter’s birthday and we went out for lunch so I wanted something a little dressier .. although I did miss some of the functions when I was not wearing it , although I’m happy to swap the Apple Watch out every now and again depending on my situation


----------



## mark2828

At work as most of the my work colleagues wear G shocks etc so I put it in a Spigen armour military green case which is really comfortable and suits my work environment







su


----------



## B.Kohr

I think they actually make sense as a "going out for the evening w. the SO pocket watch." TMK, you can call a taxi/receive emergency messages/use Apple Pay w. one. I am debating about getting one for that purpose.


----------



## mark2828

I use Apple Pay on my watch all the time it’s so much easier then fumbling to get my wallet out my pocket especially at work

I have had a few funny looks from people when I do use my watch to pay but I actually like that feature the most

when I wasn’t wearing it the other day I even very nearly tapped my standard watch to pay on the card reader which was a little bit embarrassing


----------



## BarracksSi

mark2828 said:


> when I wasn't wearing it the other day I even very nearly tapped my standard watch to pay on the card reader which was a little bit embarrassing


Ha! If I've got a regular watch on, the worst that happens (so far) is that I try to check the rain forecast on it.

My charging routine over the past year of teleworking is, I charge it at my desk at some point in the workday, then it's always good to wear into the following morning. Still works well for me as my alarm clock.


----------



## utzelu

mark2828 said:


> I use Apple Pay on my watch all the time it's so much easier then fumbling to get my wallet out my pocket especially at work
> 
> I have had a few funny looks from people when I do use my watch to pay but I actually like that feature the most
> 
> when I wasn't wearing it the other day I even very nearly tapped my standard watch to pay on the card reader which was a little bit embarrassing


Yeah, Apple Pay is a useful feature. I stopped getting my wallet with me, when going out.


----------



## Time-Machines

I never even thought of the Apple Pay thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjc28

Welcome to Apple watch daily wear!


----------

